# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi SueM, newby from Qld

## SueM

Thanks for allowing me to join this forum.  
I live about 2 hours from Brisbane  Qld, am retired and doing my best to maintain my small timber home. I found this forum while searching for advice on mould coming through newly painted timber and found it so interesting and covering such a wide variety of topics that I wanted to become part of the group. 
looking forward very much to learning a lot from members questions and your answers and suggestions. Sue  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard Sue  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SueM

Thanks For welcome Uncle Bob. P.S love your weatherstation.

----------

